# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Easilydo App, smart personal assistant, Easilydo Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Easilydo Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Easilydo App 

Published on Dec 13, 2012

----------


## Airicist

EasilyDo: Your Smart Assistant So You Never Miss Anything 

Published on Feb 6, 2014




> Everywhere you go, your smartphone is there too. You might as well ensure it becomes your personal assistant so you don't miss anything. EasilyDo is your smart assistant. It learns who you are and ensures that your most important emails, meetings, special events and contacts are all in front of you.
> 
> By allowing access to your email, Facebook, and LinkedIn accounts for example, you can ensure that you know your packages are in transit, can greet a happy birthday to a friend on Facebook, and congratulate your colleague on her new position on LinkedIn directly on the app.
> 
> Hear from Mikael Berner, Co-Founder and CEO of EasilyDo on he's allowing anyone to have a smart assistant directly on their phone.

----------

